# Eclipse: Per Tastatur zwischen geöffneten Dateien wechseln.



## Leroy42 (30. Jan 2007)

Nach ewig langer Suche in der Hilfe, poste ich die Frage jetzt mal hier.

Wie kann ich in Eclipse per Tastatur zwischen den geöffneten Dateien
in der "Java-View" wechseln?

Ich meine damit das, was üblicherweise
mit "CTRL-Tab" in den meisten Anwendungen
geschieht.

Irgendwie ist es sehr nervig, nur wegen der zu editierenden Datei,
jedesmal wieder die Maus _herauskramen_ zu müssen,
auf den Namen des Java-Quellcodes im _Reiter_ zu positionieren,
und die Datei durck Klick zu selektieren.


----------



## WieselAc (30. Jan 2007)

So wirklich toll ist das noch nicht gelöst, aber mit Srg + F6 sollte das gehen , was du willst.


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Jan 2007)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So wirklich toll ist das noch nicht gelöst, aber mit Srg + F6 sollte das gehen , was du willst.



Nee! Wirklich nicht wirklich   

Aber immerhin! Danke!


----------



## WieselAc (30. Jan 2007)

ups nur der Form halber das heißt natürlich:

Strg + F6

Keine Ahnung wieso es da nichts leichter zu handhabendes gibt, von ddaher benutzte ich es auch nur sehr sehr selten. Und muss erst wieder was rumprobieren um den Shortcut rauszufinden.


----------

